# Brewcraft Ginger Beer Kit



## drfad (23/11/10)

I bought a Brewcraft Ginger Beer kit today, mainly because it said it had a separate artificial sweetener sachet and I'm not a fan of these sweeteners as they have a very bland taste. 

In the kit, there is a sachet of yeast, a sachet of sweetener and an unlabelled tin and a small clear pouch of "Ginger Beer flavouring". Does anyone know the ingrediants in ther tin and flavour sachet? I've tried the Brewcraft website and it's a bit of a mess.


----------



## bruce86 (29/11/11)

drfad said:


> I bought a Brewcraft Ginger Beer kit today, mainly because it said it had a separate artificial sweetener sachet and I'm not a fan of these sweeteners as they have a very bland taste.
> 
> In the kit, there is a sachet of yeast, a sachet of sweetener and an unlabelled tin and a small clear pouch of "Ginger Beer flavouring". Does anyone know the ingrediants in ther tin and flavour sachet? I've tried the Brewcraft website and it's a bit of a mess.




Hey mate i just laid one up as well. cant help with what is in it instead a question  how long does this need to stay in the bottle?


----------



## Wimmig (29/11/11)

No idea myself, though giving them a quick call email on [email protected] or asking where you bought it from should get an answer.


----------



## shadowmint (4/1/12)

bruce86 said:


> Hey mate i just laid one up as well. cant help with what is in it instead a question  how long does this need to stay in the bottle?



Did you end up making this kit?

I'm mixing it up this weekend, but the only reference to someone bottling it I could find was here:
http://drunkpixie.com/?p=16

ie. 2-4 weeks in bottle after fermentation is complete. 

If you've done it in the meanwhile I'd be interested to know how it went for you~


----------



## MHB (4/1/12)

Just from memory
The tin is a can of Blackrock Light Malt Extract
The sachet is a commercial ginger extract, and is nowhere near enough ginger for my taste.
Personally I think this is the pick of the GB kits available and would ferment it with a couple of bottles of Buderim Ginger Refresher from the supermarket, adds ginger and enough sugar to make up the balance of fermentables.
Mark


----------



## bruce86 (16/2/12)

shadowmint said:


> Did you end up making this kit?
> 
> I'm mixing it up this weekend, but the only reference to someone bottling it I could find was here:
> http://drunkpixie.com/?p=16
> ...




hey mate sorry late reply didnt catch the post. they have stayed in the bottle for ages the old boy isnt drinking them much. i think they ended up a little flat even though i used the drops. also it was really really sweet. sorry if the reply was too late.


----------



## peterlonz (2/6/18)

All Brewcraft kits with artificial sweetener are (IMHO) over the top, & their suggestions re proportion to use are just not relevant to the average home brewer. Who wants artificial sweetener anyway?
Refridgerate & Keg as per usual & back sweeten as usual.


----------

